# Bio-Balls in a canister filter?



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone used bio-balls in canister filter? I have a box of these http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-PA11486-Canister-Bio-Balls-90-BioBalls/dp/B000NRXB5G that I was thinking about using in a canister filter. I've read some opinions that say bio-balls are really only good in a wet-dry. Marineland sells this product for use in its canister filters, so I question why some would say bio-balls are no good for canisters. Should I stick to the ceramic rings type media? I am looking for feedback from people who have actually used this product or similar product in a canister filter.


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

I've used these in assorted canister filters for years on my 55g. They provide surface area and flow seems alright for me. They probably are not the best "most surface area" and they probably do work better in a wet-dry, but for me they work well, are easy to clean, and I had them on hand.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had better experience using the ceramic rings personally. The mini size bio balls aren't bad but the ceramic rings like fluval sells have more of a porous nature to it to maximize bacteria growth, a little easier to clean as well.


----------



## csf (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes. The work well enough. In general the biological filter aspect of a planted tank is all over the filter, tank, plants, rocks, substrate. Bioballs aren't as important as in a FO tank.

For well planted, reasonably loaded fish tanks, filters are there for circulation and mechanical filtration only.


----------

